# what kind of substrate?



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

i was looking into growing some aquarium plants (underwater) and i was wondering wat kind of substrate do i need? some websites say put soil down and then either medium gravel or sand on top. i was thinking about doing that but i'm not sure. any pointers??? thanks


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

depends on your budget. I am growing all kinds of plants in nothing but pea type aquarium gravel. I really like flourite but its kinda expensive. The most expensive and best would be amazonia aqua soil. Some people use sand, but I dont like sand too much.

I have the flourite in my high light tank, and the aquarium gravel in my low light tank.


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

when i had my first set of plants i just had regular tank gravel. this time around ive got sand.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

joeytoad83 said:


> when i had my first set of plants i just had regular tank gravel. this time around ive got sand.


do plants grow as well in sand as in soil or gravel? or better?


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

mine did pretty good in the gravel with no co2 and low light. they were growing and branching off. the sand im not too sure as i just replanted it yesterday, but ive seen plenty with sand that grew pretty good.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

A large grain sand will be best in terms of normal substrate. It depends on what plants you want to keep. If its just general plants, cypts, swords... a larger grain sandh will work, however there are berrer substrates out there like aquasoils, soilmaster select, flourite, eco compleate...

A low to medium light tank would be good on a larger grain sand however a medium to high light tank should have probably a better substrate.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

bump. need some more answers


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

You look into silica sand? Thats what I use and the roots get a nice firm grip in it. Plants grow fast in it too, well at least those apogonetan ones.


----------

